# Camera in womb is it worth it?



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I have booked an appointment for a hyroscopy next Tuesday. I've been ttc for 5.5 had 3 ivf and got endo and irregular periods. My periods have been getting heavier prolonged lasting over a week with spotting as well. and a lot more painful I spoke to the consultant about this at my follow up from the last cycle. He said it was really just crossing the TTs. Also when I have started ivf they have said my life bing often looks thick. I have decided to swap clinics was at a NHS one and just waiting for AF to arrive to start down reg . 

Hope this makes sense I'm in a stress. I would like people's opinion do you think is worth it ? Can it help? 

Also is it painful/ horrible? I'm really nervous and anxious and don't want to cause me extra stress that I dont need. 
Also can they do it when you are on AF? 
Please help xxx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Cma

I definitely think it's worth it. I've had x3 hysteroscopies now. The first one found nothing unusual, but my second one found adenomyosis (which is common in women with endo) which was not visible via scans. It can also be used to check for a range of abnormalities in the uterus, and if nothing is found, at least you can rule out some problems.

My second two hysteroscopies were done under sedation, so they didn't hurt. My first one was a bit painful  (don't want to lie to you), but it was probably because I've got stage 4 endometriosis, with loads of adhesions and everything stuck together.  It was over very quickly though, less than 5 minutes, and definitely bearable.

Good luck xx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Hi there a hysteroscopy is the gold standard test for checking the uterine cavity.
On my first ivf i had a 3d sis test which revealed a suspect polyp- had stims and egg collection and embryos frozen so i could have hysteroscopy- which found nothing wrong. I was a bit peed off as it delayed my treatment by several months.
My second 3dsis again revealed a suspect fibroid- i sought a second opinion as id only had my first hysterosvopy 4 months previously. The consultant said i didnt need it and that i had mild adenomyosis- i dont have endometreosis btw.
So that saved me 3k as hysteroscopy arent cheap at all.
Hope that helps
I had mine under sedation so was knocked out- no pain, no bleeding and no problems after.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you for such quick responses. Making me feel a bit better. Do you think it is similar to a endo scratch nk cells test as had this the other day? Xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Cma

I've had endo scratch and NK cells test. I wouldn't say the hystoeroscopy is like that, as your uterus is filled with water. For me, the hystero caused AF type cramps sensation rather than the stabbing from a scratch.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Arrrrhhhh getting really stressed as it is tomorrow. Think I might cancel it as af starting and getti so scared.


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

It'll be fine   over in 5 mins and then you'll either get the all clear or they'll find something they can fix. Much better to know, than do more IVF that could be wasted. I lost x2 top grade blasts, as my adeno was undiscovered before they were put back. Wish I'd had hysreroscopy sooner.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank u for all your advice. Went today and like u said was over in a few minutes. Found a couple of Polyps so pleased I had it done also said I had cervix erosion. Got to have them removed in a few weeks. Do these impact on fertility?


----------

